# The coyotes are coming back...



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

and my boys had fits last night. I still worry about them because they are too small to defend themselves...but then again I am a worry wart. I stayed up late last night sittin outside...watchin the boys from the porch as they were running back and forth across the paddock....barking their puppy heads off...I was completely impressed....Boomer the big'en...did most of the running the fence line...while ziggy the runt...ran back and forth in front of the sheep stalls barking. I was amazed at their teamwork for being so young.

The coyotes were making an awful low howl...and was moving in closer...my boys hated it....

My boys are still too young...so now instead of worrying about the sheep I'm worrying...if my boys will be ok until they are full grown...I swear...I'm gonna worry myself SICK!!!...


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

unless the coyotes are very hungry or they have previously been hungry enough to challenge a dog and win they will look for easier prey, your dogs are doing their jobs being loud and letting the coyotes know to try somewhere else first.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd say they are probably okay for now unless you see a pack of 'yotes coming in then you may need to back them up but sounds like they are already showing their stuff!


----------



## RJMAcres (Sep 9, 2009)

You've got good dogs that are working well together.
But once in awhile, no matter how good your dogs are or how old your dogs are,
you still need to get out and provide them some backup.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes RJMn.....even older dogs..... If predators can smell humans only serves as further deterrent. Always good idea to make a pass through your pasture, walk fence lines, mingle.... Ride through pastures with cattle.... Can only reinforce your dogs.

A horse was killed by wolves in Oregon. There are extremely disturbing photos up on Facebook right now of what they did to a horse. Just think what they can do to your dogs.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, you've only got to do a thread search to see my coyote tales, but I have to say, I don't think they're always looking for a meal when they take on a dog. They'll make their trails regardless of riders or cattle, IMO. I just posted about a rancher out mending fence, who lost his 6 month old border collie "I looked back up and he was gone, they got him right under my ---- nose!" They lose their fear of man and beast whenever they get in sight with no consequences. 

I think the best way to shy them off is a swift crack of a rifle, that's about the only thing that seems to put the fear of God in them. It might help to reduce the food they're coming around for - rabbits and garbage usually, and as I've whined about so much, those freaking turkeys, they love to live on turkeys.

Here's another story - I heard my heeler giving her coyote bark so I dash out to her, she looked back and thought that was the go-ahead so she rushed this coyote that was just casually walking along, he turned on her looking like a Warner Brothers cartoon, hair standing up, teeth bared, eyes blazing; I was running, picking up rocks and throwing the whole time, barely managed to catch the dog and the coyote still stood its ground 'till I finally hit it with a rock. I think the dog was only coming back for me when she heard my fear-scream of her name, and she was my body dog. She looked pretty worried the rest of the day. I don't know if I would believe many people if they told me such a thing. It was a shock. This post may be punny, but it's no laugh to me.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

After 16 years of running Great Pyrenees to protect my Exotic Fowl, it was my observation that it was in the Fall and Winter that posed the greatest threat.
The family units (Father, mother and cubs) come together to form very large packs. They would overpower my 2-3 LGD's, and come in for the feast. This would only happen 1-2 times a year, but starting over each time hurt.

Also, the coyotes keep a regular check of your defenses. Loose a dog, and they will move in within a week. HATE them. Although I understand it is nature, just do not like feeding it. 

Getting a more agressive breed cured my problem, and not only have not lost anything in 7 years, also have not heard a coyote howl in 7 years either. Tried to work with nature,,,, to have a larger predator. Because in nature, the wolves eat the coyotes. They have a natural fear of a dog that will chase them down to kill them. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Faithful (Jul 15, 2011)

We have Anatolian Shepherd puppies they were born 4-12-2011 2 males 3 females
501-847-8488- Arkansas
www.livestockguardianangels.com


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

You might want to repost this in the barter trade sell section? And introduce yourself first?


----------



## lockhart76 (Jul 31, 2011)

Good luck with the pups. Is never ideal to begin with pups only but we have to start somewhere. I agree that their noise and a human scent will usually deter most coyotes. I would make sure your pups cannot get at the coyotes. Coyotes can lure dogs out and make mincemeat out of them. FOr now keep the pups in and be happy they are noisy. Dream of when they outweigh the coyotes!!


----------

